# Universal Rocks "Rocky" Install in Acrylic 150



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is a step by step install of a Universal Rocks "Rocky" 3d background.

First, a few comments about the company and the background. I chose this background primarily because it was thin (only 1/4") and very flexible. This made shipping very economical (it could be rolled up) and fairly easy to install, squeezing it in between the divider. The trick is figuring out how to hold it in place. This background is going into an acrylic aquarium where silicone would not be effective.

I purchased the background directly from the manufacturer (http://www.universalrocks.com). Ben, the owner's son, was more than happy to assist and provide input on what my option's were.

I highly recommend them as a vendor.

Anyway, here is the install.

The background (72 X 20"). You can see how flexible it is...










I chose to use the return lines (LocLine) and the overflow to hold the back ground in place at the top. Sand & rocks will hold it in place at the bottom.

My tank is only 18" tall so I had to trim ~2" off of the top. I don't have pictures of this but I layed the background out flat and trimmed off what was needed with a jigsaw. The rubber material that these backgrounds are composed of is very tough. It was very difficult to cut this with a razor, so I switched to something power driven. This worked much better.

Note: Ben was nice enough to install magnets per my specifications along the top. Unfortunately, they were not strong enough to be effective excep at the far ends of the aquarium. They did this as a favor to me because of the acrylic install. It should be noted that they no longer provide magnets because of cost concerns.

I used a dremel tool with a straight cutting bit to create the hole for the return. I created the hole while also removing the magnet. The magnet served as a good place marker for where I would place the return.

Here is where I am cutting the hole with the dremel.










Here is with the loc line pushed through. This will later be screwed into the bulkhead and will wedge-hold the background in place on each end of the tank. The overflow is in the center.










Here are both pushed through:










Now I am cutting the notch out for the overflow... You can also see two of the magnets. They were not used & left in place.










After placing it in the tank and screwing the LocLine back into the bulkheads, I have clamped the background to the overflow. I will hold it in place here by drilling some holes & using some black wire ties.










Here the background is tied down with wire ties.










Here is a close up shot, inside the tank showing where the sand will be piled up to hold the bottom in place.










And the back of the the aquarium. I was actually able to use the magnets at each end. I triple stacked the magnets that I had left over. It helped in increasing the magnetic draw, holding the background in place. You can also see the bulkheads for the returns and the overflow drains...








.

Now I just need to place it back on the stand & re-connect the plumbing and fill it up.

Here is the rest of the build thread:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=250693


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

This looks really great! I just posted some new pictures in my thread about the same background. I have just the PVC clips holding it in place at the top, and rocks and sand at the bottom, with no problems. It's substantially easier on mine though since it's just a 55 gallon.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I could have used the clips on a standard glass aquarium but wit the 5" acrylic lip welded down on the back pane- that as you know, wasn't a option.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

cantrell00 said:


> I could have used the clips on a standard glass aquarium but wit the 5" acrylic lip welded down on the back pane- that as you know, wasn't a option.


Right. I think you came up with a great solution. I'm sure that there's probably *something* out there that could improve upon the PVC clips, but they work just fine.


----------

